# Pinky Cole, Bw Entrepreneur, Pays Off Tuition For 30 Students



## Shula (Sep 23, 2019)

Love this! Sorry it won't let me copy the full story for some reason. I included the video and here's the link:
*






*


----------



## brg240 (Sep 28, 2019)

aww that's so awesome/sweet

Again, she's likely changed the trajectory of some of those women's lives


----------



## LadyBugsy (Sep 29, 2019)

Slutty Vegan is bomb! Kudos and brava!!


----------



## Shula (Sep 30, 2019)

LadyBugsy said:


> Slutty Vegan is bomb! Kudos and brava!!



I'm going to make sure to eat there the next time I'm in town. I've only heard great things about it.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Sep 30, 2019)

Shula said:


> I'm going to make sure to eat there the next time I'm in town. I've only heard great things about it.


Go on a Wed or Thurs night otherwise you are in line for a 1-2 hours.


----------



## Shula (Sep 30, 2019)

MomofThreeBoys said:


> Go on a Wed or Thurs night otherwise you are in line for a 1-2 hours.



Thanks for the heads up! It must be really good.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Sep 30, 2019)

Shula said:


> Thanks for the heads up! It must be really good.


Yes it is. I’ve gone three times and was worth the wait.


----------



## Laela (Oct 1, 2019)

I've never eaten there, but will have to give it a go... now I'm semi-vegan LOL


LadyBugsy said:


> Slutty Vegan is bomb! Kudos and brava!!


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 2, 2019)

The food sounds amazing


----------

